# Haken selbst chemisch schärfen



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

Hey Leute ich haab vor kurzem einen Bericht darüber gelesen wie man haken selbst wieder chemisch schärft. Jetzt würd ich ganz gern wissen ob ihr schon mal erfahrung in dieser Hinsicht gemacht habt. Ich werde es jetzt selbst einmal versuchen und auf jeden fall meine Ergebnisse präsentieren. Ich hoffe auf rege kommentation dieses Themas. Gruß DinkDiver


----------



## akel (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

...also das hör ich jetzt zum ersten mal...sicher ist techn. so ziemlich alles machbar....


aber wenn du nicht total verarmt bist oder nen verschleiss von 100 stk pro woche hast...
kauf dir neue....

übrigens....

kondome kan mach auch vulkanisieren...hahahahaha


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Jaja Rofl ultra komisch. Ich weiß ja nicht welche Haken du dir kaufst aber bei guten Haken bist du mal mit 3 - 5 Euro pro Packung dabei. Ich sags doch ich probiers aus mal schaun wies wird. Und nimm du ruhig deine vulkanisierte Kondome her viel spaß. 
Gruß DinkDiver


----------



## Franky (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Moin Dinkdiver  Herzlich willkommen an Board :m
Mich würde einmal das Grundprinzip interessieren. Könntest Du das vielleicht einmal vorstellen? Dann kann man eher was dazu sagen.
Bislang hab ich, wenn nötig und möglich mit einem Diamantstahl nachgeschärft. Einige Haken sind allerdings nicht nachschärfbar (VMC NeedleCone gar nicht, ConeCut schlecht und Cutpoint gut).


----------



## Truttafriend (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

na da bin ich ja echt gespannt. CGS-Haken werden normalerweise mit einem  ultrafeinem Säurestrahl (Hochdruck!) geschärft. Der Säurestrahl trägt dann Material von der Hakenspitze im µ-Bereich ab. Ob das auch zu Hause geht ;+


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Also Franky pass auf. Grundprinzip ist einfach das man die Spitze ätzt mit Salpetersäure.  Das soll übrigens auch mit den von dir genannten Haken gehen.


----------



## akel (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

...da hat er die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen...

schärfen mit salpetersäure....na bitte....wenns weiter nichts ist...

lass es uns tun...

...aber nich den "finger" reintauchen...sonst wird der so scharf das jedes kondom reisst....

hihihihi


----------



## havkat (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Moin!



> Grundprinzip ist einfach das man die Spitze ätzt mit Salpetersäure.



Dann werden sie stumpfer als stumpf. Ausserdem ist die Schutzbeschichtung runter und die Dinger, durch die Säure obendrein noch oberflächenporös, rosten dir unterm Hintern weg.

Ausserdem nicht wirklich ungefährlich........


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Eine frage warum sollten die Haken Stumpfer werden?
Und außerdem red ich hier von etwa 30 % Salpetersäure die ist noch einigermaßen zu handeln.


----------



## akel (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

....also mein guter dinkdiver....
war n netter versuch nen "oberinteressanten" beitrag ins board zu stellen....
na wenigstens hat er ein wenig aufmerksamkeit erregt (lach)....
gehört wohl mehr in die Rubrik "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber"...

aber es ist so wie es ist...das board lebt auch von solchen geschichten...

gruß und petri


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Ihr habt ja echt n schuss leute. Vielleicht mag die bescheuerte Qualität eurer Antworten ja daran liegen das ihr meint das ich mit 16 noch nichts drauf habe. 
Wie auch immer ich versuche diese Technik aus und berichte euch dann von den Ergebnissen.


----------



## The_Duke (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Oh Mann...da stellen sich mir wieder die Nackenhaare wenn ich sowas lese! #q #d
Erstens ist Salpetersäure nich so etwas wie ein Silberputzbad, wo ich mal schnell was reinhalte und fast neu wieder raushole...und zweitens gehört Salpetersäure nicht in unerfahrene Hände, weil dies eine sogenannte "oxidierende Säure" ist und somit aggressiver als z.b. Salzäure ist!
Der Haken wird zwar an Schärfe bedingt zunehmen, aber diese ist nicht von Dauer und ne Needlepoint bekommste damit sicher nich mehr hin!
Ich weiß nicht wer so einen Quatsch veröffentlicht...mit verantwortungsvoller Information hat das nichts mehr zu tun...
Ich habe beruflich mit Chemie, auch mit Salpetersäure, zu tun und würde nie freiwillig wegen ein paar blöder Haken, egal was sie kosten, mit dem Zeug zu Hause rumpanschen!


----------



## akel (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

also es sollten ja hier keine zwiegespräche geführt werden aber das lass ich so nicht im raum stehen....

die qualität der antworten richtet sich meisst unmittelbar an der qualität der fragen aus...oder mit großmutter gesprochen "wies in den wald reinruft so schallt es wieder raus"...
hat übrigens mit dem alter garnichts zu tun....#

nimms ja nich persönlich...das darfste hier einfach nicht...

und machs mal schön gut und fang was...#h


----------



## Franky (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Mensch Leude, haltet dochn Ball flach... Schnell wird aus Flax ernst - büdde nich...

Ob das zu Haus inner Bastelbude durchzuziehen ist, weiss ich nich... Kann Ärger mitter Regierung geben, wenn die KLamotten "gelocht" werden...  Torsten spricht das, was ich an bedenken hatte schon an: Metall und Säure passt nicht zusammen - ob 15% Salzsäure oder Königswasser (löst sogar Gold auf). Der Krams oxidiert so schnell, dass man zugucken kann. Ich hab gerade den Härtetest hinter mir und mit einem Spezialreiniger für Granitplatten Rostflecken aus der elterlichen Terasse gewaschen. Dabei kam ein wenig von dem 1:3 verdünnten Zeugs an eine verzinkte Blumenstange. 3 Tage später blühte diese.... 
Vorschlag zur Güte:
DD zieht das Dink  durch und berichtet - am besten mit Fotos. Wenns hinhaut, ist gut, wenn nicht - auch gut. Dann wissen wir wenigstens genau, dass man beim schleifen bleiben sollte...  

Kurz zu den Needlecone von VMC: die werden nicht chemisch geschärft, auch nicht geschliffen, sondern mit hohem Druck die Spitze ins Material gewalzt. Null Abtrag, daher auch sehr stabil und sauscharf. Nachschleifen kaum machbar...


----------



## havkat (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

@DinkDiver

Bleib mal ganz entspannt, okay?
Wenn du eine Hakenspitze, also denn dünnsten Teil, einfach in Säure tauchst, wird Material zersetzt.

Logisch?

Das schwächste (dünnste) Material (die Hakenspitze) verschwindet zuerst.

Logisch?

Der Haken ist stumpf.

Logisch?

Das chemische Schärfen wird auf Spezialanlagen unter Hochdruck aus feinen Düsen vorgenommen. (s. Truttafriend)

Das bekommt man im Bastelkeller nicht auf die Reihe.

Logisch?


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Danke für die Antwort Duke und auch danke für die Warnung ich werde aber denke ich mal trotzdem einen versuch starten. Du sagst das Salpetersäure eine oxidierende Säure ist. Soll das heißen das das geätzte Material oxidiert? Wenn ja könnte das doch durchaus ein Vorteil sein was die Schutzschicht angeht.


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

SChön havkat
jetzt meine Teorie die Säure greift alle Teile des Metalls gleich stark an deshalb wir überall auch gleich viel Material abgetragen und eine feine Spitze entsteht


----------



## til (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Oxidierende Säure... sehr witzig, jede Säure oxidiert


----------



## nikmark (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Jetzt mach euch nicht so an    
Konzentrierte Salpetersäure ist 68 %ig, somit ist die 30 %ige immer noch sehr stark. Bei uns im Labor werden Kohlenstoffstahle in 3 (!!!) %iger Salpetersäure geätzt. Solltest du den Versuch wagen, schau dir die Spitze danach mal unter einer starken Lupe an und du wirst festellen, das sie sehr vernarbt aussieht (= potentielle Bruchstelle). Wie Havkat schon sagte ist auch die schützende Schicht weg und somit dann sehr rostanfällig. Lege den Haken nach deiner Behandlung kurz in Wasser und lass ihn dann an der Luft trocknen. Es ist lustig zuzusehen, wie er immer brauner wird   
Außerdem funzt das nur bei "normalen" Haken, salzwasserbeständigen aus NIRO-Stahl macht Salpetersäure nichts  #6 

....und noch ein Tip, ziehe Gummihandschuhe an, denn Salpetersäure färbt die Haut unschön gelb und lässt sie so morsch werden das sie abblättert und atme die entstehenden braunen Dämpfe nicht ein, die machen impotent  :q  :q 

@Til
Falsch !! Salz- und Schwefelsäure sind z.B. reduzierend  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## BeeJay (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Kann schon sein, dass das geht, aber grosse Haken kann man wie Franky sagte mit einer Diamantfeile wieder "in Form" bringen, bei kleinen Haken lohnt das meines Erachtens nicht wirklich. 
Abgesehen davon ist das eine Zeitfrage. Wenn du Bastler bist und die Zeit gerne investierst (und eine Möglichkeit hast, die Salpetersäure fachgerecht zu neutralisieren/entsorgen), dann isses ok.

So teuer kann ein Paket Haken gar nicht sein, dass sich sowas lohnen würde (mal den Durchschnitts-Stundenlohn angesetzt). Das macht auf mich den Eindruck wie  Zanhstochernachspitzen und Rasierklingennachschleifen...
Da ist mir die Zeit zu schade, lieber zahle ich ein neues Paket Haken und geniesse die Zeit am Wasser...

BeeJay


----------



## Beppo (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Hallo,

@the Duke: Das ist jetzt durch deine Signatur unfreiwillig komisch geworden    

Denn wenn ich daran denke was so mit dieser Säure alles passieren kann  

aber Scherz beiseite, DinkDiver wenn Du einen Bericht dazu gelesen hast, mach ihn doch nochmal ausfindig und stell ihn zur Verfügung...
Als ich den Thread Titel gelesen habe war ich sehr interessiert, muss dann aber gestehen, dass ich durch die teilweise sehr fundierten Beiträge doch eher abgeneigt war so etwas auch mal zu probieren...und das liegt nicht am Alter    

ciao,
Beppo


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Hey thanks Leute jetzt wirds doch noch was mit den Antworten. Ich hab noch ne frage an dich @nikmark du sagst Salz- und Schwefelsäure sind reduzierend wäre es vielleicht besser eine von diesen Säuren herzunehmen?


----------



## nikmark (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

@DinkDiver,
reduzierend heissen diese Säuren, weil sie das Metall unter Wasserstoffantwicklung auflösen, aber auflösen tun sie es. Die beste korrosionsbeständigkeit hat ein Stahl immer bei einer möglichst glatten Oberfläche und gerade die zerstörst du durch einen Säureangriff  :c 
Das soll heissen, das du nie genau wissen kannst, wo dein Haken am Wasser bricht, aber brechen wird er  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Franky (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Ich hab offensichlich den "Urbeitrag" gefunden...
http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/haken.htm


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

AUs deiner Antwort zu schließe ich das du meinst das ich die Haken ganz in Säure einlegen will. Das habe ich  vieleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich will ausschließlich die Spitze ätzen. 
Ach da ja schon einige Chemiker da sind. Würden es auch leichtere Säuren oder niedrigere Konzentrationen tun?


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

@Franky jup hast du genau auf diese Seite hab ich mich bezogen


----------



## nikmark (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

@DinkDiver
Das meinte ich ja mit der Lupe. Die Spitze wird nicht wirklich spitzer. Sie wird zerklüffteter und fühlt(!) sich nur spitzer an. Sie wird dort als erstes brechen.
Geringere Säurekonzentrationen bringen nichts, da du für den gleichen Effekt nur länger warten musst und dich den Schädlichen Gasen aussetzt.

Nikmark


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Ok all right. Noch was zu @BeeJay. Kann mir jemand sagen wie man Säuren fachgerecht neutraliesiert?


----------



## nikmark (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Du berechnest die Molarität der Säure und neutralisierst sie mit einer entsprechend starken Lauge bis zum Äquivalenzpunkt  :q  :q  :q 

Nein, im Ernst : Gib unter ständigen Rühren z.B. Natronlauge hinzu (laaaangsam) bis sich Lackmusspapier (kriegst du da, wo dudie Säure auch herhast) nicht mehr verfärbt.
Vorsicht, kann sehr heiss werden und neigt zum Spritzen.

Nikmark


----------



## The_Duke (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Oxidierende Säure... sehr witzig, jede Säure oxidiert



til...nich doch! Jede Säure *korrodiert* unedles Metall, aber nur sauerstofftragende Säuren (z.B. Salpetersäure HNO3, Schwefelsäure H2SO4 usw.) werden als "oxidierende" oder "oxidante" Säuren bezeichnet, da sie in ihre Salze Sauerstoff einbauen, wobei das, chemisch gesehen, nicht so ganz richtig ist, da sie auf die Metalle reduzierend wirken....das hat nix mit "rosten" oder so zu tun. Lassen wir das...zu verwirrend! 

@DD
Wenn du unbedingt meinst, daß du an die chemische Schärfung ranmusst, dann tus! Achte aber bitte unbedingt auf deinen Eigenschutz! Schutzbrille mit Seitenschutz, Gummihandschuhe und wenn möglich Gummischürze sollten sein!
Salpetersäure niemals mit brennbaren organischen Stoffen zusammenbringen.
Ab einer bestimmten Konzentration wirkt sie so stark oxidierend, daß Gefahr der Entzündung besteht (Putzwolle, Sägespäne, Holzwolle usw.)
Übrigens....viel Spaß hinterher beim Hakenwegschmeissen


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Blubb denk nicht das ich des nicht könnte. Nehm ma grad in der Schule durch. Ach ja anstatt Lackmuss könnt ich doch auch Blaukraut nehmen. Ist billiger ;-)
Natürlicher Indikator.


----------



## Truttafriend (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

unendliche Wasserverdünnung oder mit Natriumhydroxid aufnehmen. Ich empfehle dir ersteres. Du brauchst ja nur wenige mL Salpetersäure. Wenn du 5mL Salpetersäure mit 5 Liter Wasser verdünnst, erlaube ich dir sie zu gullieren (ich arbeite im Labor  ), sprich in den Abfluß zu geben.

Und denk dran: Erst das Wasser, dann die Säure, sonst geschiet das Ungeheure #h


Denk bitte bitte an deine PUS (persönliche Schutzausrüstung)

Nicht nur daneben legen, sondern auch tragen. ich tus auch gerade


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Haken selbst chemisch schärfen*

Danke für eure Tipps Leute. Ach ja ähm Natriumhydroxid ist doch natronlauge oder?


----------

